# TTCAL Ectopic Thread



## KimmyB

Hi girls

Thought I would start a TTCAL Ectopic thread for all the ladies out there with Ectopic angels.

Here we can share our highs and our lows, our good days and our bad, our worries and our fears.

I'll start, I'm Kimmy :flower:
I got married to my wonderful husband in August '09 and stopped taking the mini pill then. Fell pregnant really quickly, we were over the moon :cloud9: Sadly started bleeding at 5 weeks exactly. Took a few weeks and several stays in hospital plus numerous blood tests and internal scans before a "mass" was seen in my left tube :cry: Ran through our options and decided to have the methotrexate injection. Sadly this didn't work and my tube ruptured on 18th October. I needed emergency surgery to remove the tube and had 800ml of blood free in my abdomen! Luckily just avoided a blood transfusion. Anyhow, after 3 months of healing I am TTC again and have mixed emotions about the fact. I am keen to be pregnant again soon but hate how the innocence has gone :nope: 
I have my good days and my bad as I'm sure we all do :flower:

So welcome ladies, pull up a chair, the kettle's boiling!
x


----------



## puppymom32

hey kimmy thanks for starting this. I think we should invite the other ladies from the one tubers team I bet they would like it here too. 

You know my story but anyone that doesnt I have had two ectopics in the same tube exactly 6 years apart. 1st time was able to save the tube but after it happened again decided to remove it in April 09. Dr checked the other tube and said everything looks fine but also noticed mild endo and a fibroid which she says should not be a problem still not convinced. Also had a few MC inbetween ectopics and since tube removal. So I know I can get pg just gotta figure out how to keep it. I also have PCOS so I am pretty much a wreck and a cliche of infertility. I still have hope it will happen. I am 33 and DH is 35. I also dont know if I will ever be able to get excited when I see another BFP at least not until I know everything will be ok.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Guys, 
I had an ectopic removed from my right tube on 3rd of Sept 2009. After waiting the three months to ttc again I got a bfp only to MC at 4w 5d. I dont know if this one made it to the uterus. We are try again and I am around 3dpo! 
My left tube had some scarring but the docs said they tried to remove it as much as he could. They have not looked inside as yet.
We are using, Softcups, CBFM, temps, CM monitoring, Preseed, and watching my diet (healthy eating, prenatal tablets, 1.8mg of folic acid.......)
:dust: to us all.. and Kimmy thanks for starting the thread!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi hun thanks for this, im terrified of another ectopic, I had a heterotopic loss in November I was 5w on the Monday and 5w 4 days when it was diagnosed. 

Started off suspicious when CB digi didnt move after 1 week and tests werent getting darker. Had obscure pain in my shoulder as well. Also a smudgy brown discharge. Went to A&E and spent 6 hours up there !. Had hcg blood tests which came back at 86 (I think) went back Wednesday was 68 then the friday rose to 93 (not exact but somewhere round there) I was called back immediately and scanned twice and a mass was found just outside the left ovary and there was a raised bump in my uterus. At this stage I was bleeding lightly so that was the uterine miscarriage. I had the methotrexate shot on the Friday and went back Mondays and Fridays for 3 weeks to have bloods done etc and AF arrived 31 days later. Took me 28 days exactly to get nil HCG. 

I had the ectopic whilst on my first round of Clomid so I am not sure whether or not to blame that. 

First AF arrived 31 days later after meth shot, this cycle last 17 days ! Had another AF and this lasted 31 days and im now on CD8 of 3rd cycle and ready to go this cycle. Im doing it without Clomid this cycle so not sure when I will ovulate but am just using Agnus Castus, 2mg Folic Acid and 75mg Aspirin. Also temping and using Clear Blue Monitor.

I have further fertility clinic appointment on 11th February to discuss further treatment and hoping at this stage the care plan will be signed off, i have been recommended for post ovulation progesterone and HCG shots to boost implantation.

I also have another Recurrent Miscarriage appointment on 10th February to discuss further treatment and I think this will be for when I do get a sticky bean as most of my tests have come back negative (chromosomes etc) except blood clotting disorder which I have tested positive for. Im hoping its just a case of clexane etc when I do get PG.

So its all happening and im now looking forward, I dont feel as negative if it doesnt happen as i have been pregnant 3 times in a year it just means I have to try harder to make it stick !! 

But I must admit I am scared of another ectopic !


----------



## bambino4

hi,my name is cath....i joined this forum a wee while ago but hav'nt posted much!!
i got my bfp in august last year after having the mirena coil removed 5 months b4 which resulted in a ruptured ectopic and the loss of my left tube :cry:
we were told 2 wait 3 months 2 try again...so on january 18th we got another bfp at 10dpo we were over the moon :happydance:
this wasn't confirmed with a dr until wednesday past (27th) in the morning,and in the afternoon i had a small bleed and was taken 2 the local hospital 2 b scanned and nothing was on the screen :cry: they thought it was because i was early on so they done a blood test which came back at 97 so this got repeated 2day as they could,nt rule out if it was another ectopic or a miscarriage :cry: 
i recieved a phone call 2nyt 2 say that my levels had dropped to 54 so it turns out that the small bleed i had was infact a miscarriage...we are totally devasted!! iv'e 2 go 4 another blood test on monday 2 make sure that its still dropping if not dropped 2 below 10!
sorry if this is long,jst had 2 get it out as i don't hav any1 2 talk 2...i usually speak 2 my big sister,but her 17yr old daughter is 4months pregnant and i feel that...wel im not really sure how i feel...my head is kinda up my back end at moment!!
jst dont know what 2 do...we r obviously wanting 2 try again,jst not sure when!!
wel thanx 4 reading and i think i wil b on here more often as its a lovely forum full of lovely ladies, cath xx


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome ladies :hugs:

Amy - I cannot imagine what it must be like to have 2 ectopic pregnancies (I know how much I'm scared of having another) Don't lose hope hun, you are such an inspiration to the ladies on this forum. For all you've been through you are always there to lend a sympathetic ear despite your own problems. You are a lovely lady who should be right at the top of the list for a sticky bean! :hugs:

Minimin - :hugs: for your miscarriage also hun. What a double blow. But you sound like you've got it all under control and are doing everything in your power to help things, good for you! I'm sure your sticky bean is just around the corner. Fingers crossed for this cycle and :babydust:

Fluffyblue - You have been through such a lot hun :hugs: It is such an inspiration to see that you've not lost hope, keep it up, it WILL happen it WILL happen! Bless you for going through all that pain. Keep looking forward hun and you know we're here if you need support.

Cath - So sorry for all you've been through :hugs: this forum is brilliant for support so stick around. Anytime you need to vent we are here with a sympathetic ear (we know what you're going through and so can relate) I hope your levels drop quickly (meant in the nicest possible way) then you can start to try and get back to some kind of normality (if thats possible after everything).

x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls thanks for the welcome Kim. 

What are the chances of another ectopic after having one?


----------



## Minimin

Hey Fluffy blue- from what I understand they give us a general 10% chance but this is not taking into considerations things such as PID, ENDO, MC, Other tube- I think the ectopic trust has some more information on this.

Remember though- we still have 90% chance to get beanie in the right place and have a H and H 9 mnths.

- How are you ladies today- just had reiki and reflexology and now waaayyy too chillaxed!

:hugs:

Minimin


----------



## KimmyB

Minimin said:


> - How are you ladies today- just had reiki and reflexology and now waaayyy too chillaxed!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Minimin

:thumbup: Wow sounds impressive minimin! How does all that work? Think I could do with something to chill me out big time, not having an easy time of it lately. Everything seems to be going wrong in the house all at the same time :nope: I'm not good at dealing with stress and have just spent the last hour tidying and crying all at the same time :wacko: I've calmed down a little now though :blush: (Probably all made worse as af hormones making me crazy!)

Hubby is cooking tea whilst I'm laid out on the settee now :haha:

Ooo ooo my news to day is that I ordered a CBFM!! I mulled it over and decided that I NEEDED it :rofl: (Couldn't really afford it but hubby said what the hell, if it helps I'd take out a second mortgage!:rofl:)
x


----------



## KimmyB

fluffyblue said:


> Hi girls thanks for the welcome Kim.
> 
> What are the chances of another ectopic after having one?

I've heard the same as minimin also fluffyblue :flower:

x


----------



## Minimin

Hey KimmyB- well you stay on the couch and let DH do the cooking- you are lucky he can cook. My DH can just about make toast!

Reiki was my first session-cleaned my chakra's and restored their balance. She was spot on with it as well. I have also been reading the Infertility Cure by Dr Randine Lewis. In this book there is a questionaire to fill out which gives you an idea of what your constitution is- Balancing Chakra- with things like reflexology, Reiki or acupuncture is meant to help overall balance in the body. I started out with just massage and then started reading this book i saw the ladies on the TCM thread talking about. Makes for interesting reading!

CBFM are great! Expensive but worth it. I would definitely recommend it. Are you alos monitoring eg. BBT and CM?

Hope you have a chillaxing evening!!!! :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Sounds very interesting Minimin, I'll have to look into it. We're supposed to be going to a party tonight but still not decided whether to go or not...

Wrt monitoring I have been checking CM but not been temping. To be honest I just don't understand how it works or how to read charts etc, all looks very complicted :wacko:
x


----------



## Minimin

I have only been monitoring temps since Dec- I dont know much either but it is one of the only ways to know for sure you have Ovulated. Basically Fertility Friend website can explain the basics if you want to look into it. I think you have to do a few cycles before it can "predict" ovulation- but I use my CBFM for that. You will also have to get a thermometer that reads to two decimal places. I got mine from Amazon for a few quid!

Have you decided on going out? I seem to have been off "the going out" atm. I dont know why??
Did you get a tasty tea?
well back to facebook! LOL
enjoy your evening!

minimin


----------



## zero7

Hi girlies. :flower:

Thanks for setting this thread up Kimmy. Its good to talk! 

My story is that I had a m/c in Oct 08 at 12 weeks then luckily fell pregnant again quite quickly in Dec 08. I started having weak brown spotting on Chritmas Eve and then soon after was having pain in my abdomin and to the left. At about 6 weeks the pain was so bad that I actually threw up. Hubby took me to hospital in the middle of the night where I went through some painful examinations and was told to come back in the morning for a scan. The scan showed a mass in the left tube and I was scheduled in for an op. Unfortunately I waited so long because of other emergencies that my left tube ruptured. Not that I was expecting them to preserve the tube but it was a really scary and painful experience which could have been avoided as I was in hospital for about 36 hours before they operated! 

I have been suffering from depression lately which in a nut shell is a result of the mc and ep and then having to deal with a whole load of shit at work whilst I was still recovering mentally and feeling very fragile. I am hopefully coming out the other side now. 

I worry about my remaining tube and having another ep. It really scares me and I am sad that I associate pregnancy with danger. I just want to be able to be carefree about it but I cant.

We are TTC and hopefully everything will turn out ok. 

Sorry for long post! Best wishes and hugs to all you lovely ladies. xxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls I use CBFM and chart my temps I also use OPK for reassurance around ovulation !


----------



## KimmyB

Minimin I decided to make myself go to the party and it was actually OK (meant I didn't mope around the house feeling sorry for myself :rofl:) Tea was a yummy curry, shame I didn't have room for buffet at the party though! And don't talk to me about facebook...I spend half my time on there and the other on here! Crazy! I've looked at those BBT thermometers on amazon and they're not expensive so maybe I'll invest in one of those too? And try to teach myself how to do it properly. At the moment I'm in a "taking charge" kinda phase so I think it could only help me :wacko:

Welcome Zero :flower: You are always welcome here :hugs: I hope you are coming out the other side. I can relate to the depression thing (i've suffered on and off for a few years and prior to the ectopic had tried a couple of medications to help-I'm now off those though) I hope your black cloud is lifting slightly and you can start to look forward hun, you've had a rough ride.

Fluffyblue how do you find the CBFM? I'm excited to get my new toy :haha:
x


----------



## Olivia2

Hi ladies,
Some of you know me from the one tuber thread. 
My story is DH and started ttc no3 (his 2nd, my 3rd) just before our wedding in 2008. I had a m/c in May 09 after 9months ttc (not sure where it was most likely ectopic of unknown location due to the BHCG levels but it failed on its own) I was very lucky to concieve again In July 09. Very soon into the pregnancy the BHCG levels were going down so I knew pregnancy loss was inevitable. A scan showed nothing really possibly an empty gestation sac. I had the scan because of left sided pain (corpeous luteum was on the right side) The Gyno said I was barely pregnant and to stop ttc and it will happen. A week later I did a HPT as I felt pregnant and was surprised it was a strong BFP. I had just started bleeding and that went on for 8days (not like a m/c though more pink mucous and not painful like a m/c) I was transferred to ED with the same left sided pain only to be told I had a complete m/c and nothing could be done. Back and forth to the Drs and nothing really came of it. Almost 4weeks later another HPT that showed a dark BFP, still left sided pain and shoulder tip pain I went to the Dr and demanded a repeat BHCG. I had it done at work and got the results within an hr which were 6000. 3weeks earlier they were 61. I knew that instant that my pregnancy was ectopic. I couldn't leave work (I was working in the special care nursery) once I finished I went and sat in ED ( same hospital where I work) and said I was confident I have an ectopic pregnancy. I was treated like shiat and eventually 6hr later sitting in the ED had a scan that revealed ectopic pregnancy in my right tube (I had the left sided pain for 4weeks by then) 
As my BHCG was rising so quickly and the size of the pregnancy (just over 8weeks) I had emergency surgery to remove my whole tube which was splitting but hadn't ruptured. What was suppose to take them 1hr took over 3hrs and been in recovery was even longer. I had complications from the anaethetic. I spent a further 2days in hospital. The surgery also revealed I had endo and PID something that came as a huge shock as I haven't had an STD before and thats the main reason to get it. Surgery was Sep 09.
In Nov I had a lap and dye which showed my remaining tube is open. Its covered in adhesions from the endo and PID. Its now been 3months ttc again and so far nothing.
The Gyno said to ttc for another 3months and if no pregnancy we will start IVF. DH also has sperm issues which has contributed to my past m/c's. So here I am desperate to get pregnant again and feeling like its not going to happen. 
SIL is almost 6months pregnant with no3 and she started ttc with her 2nd when we started. It feels like the biggest kick in the guts that most people concieve so quickly and here we are almost 2yrs later and still no baby or pregnancy. Thats what I am finding it hard to deal with plus the strain its putting on DH and my marriage. It certainly hasn't made us stronger it feels like the infertility and pregnancy losses is actually tearing us apart. 
I am currently 2DPO. I don't expect this will be it but I wish it was lol I am really praying for a 2010 baby.


----------



## KimmyB

I'm praying for you too Olivia. Like I will have said the first time I read your story I can't believe how badly you were treated when you had a life threatening condition! fingers crossed for you this month. I'm currently CD3 so a long way to go :rofl: wish I could zap forward to ovulation!

How are we all this morning? I've got 2 days off work now so I'm happy :happydance:
x


----------



## fluffyblue

KimmyB said:


> Fluffyblue how do you find the CBFM? I'm excited to get my new toy :haha:
> x



I have been using it since July and its helped me get two BFP (ok not sticky ones but nevertheless).

I think its ace although can be expensive and after the peak its like "ok what do I do now"


----------



## fluffyblue

Olivia2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> The Gyno said to ttc for another 3months and if no pregnancy we will start IVF. DH also has sperm issues which has contributed to my past m/c's. So here I am desperate to get pregnant again and feeling like its not going to happen.
> SIL is almost 6months pregnant with no3 and she started ttc with her 2nd when we started. It feels like the biggest kick in the guts that most people concieve so quickly and here we are almost 2yrs later and still no baby or pregnancy. Thats what I am finding it hard to deal with plus the strain its putting on DH and my marriage. It certainly hasn't made us stronger it feels like the infertility and pregnancy losses is actually tearing us apart.
> I am currently 2DPO. I don't expect this will be it but I wish it was lol I am really praying for a 2010 baby.

Aww hunni what a dreadful story you surely have been through the mill. 

I know that desperation feeling, 5 losses and im still trying but ive relaxed a little now and realised that hubby and kids I have now are more important as we nearly split after my 3rd MC. 

Just a question, i dont know if you are in UK if so would you do IVF privately if u are in us just ignore that lol !

I am a believer and it will happen for you xxxx


----------



## zero7

Kimmy- enjoy your days off hon! 

I have used a CBFM as well but have decided that the added stress of will I get a peak? (didn't always happen) was not helping me. We do the not really trying but not using contraception approach and just make sure we get a few :sex: sessions in around mid cycle. I think we were also putting ourselves under too much pressure and as much as I would like a baby, my marriage means more to me. 

:hugs: to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## KimmyB

I do also worry about the pressure part...But as long a DH is game then I am. At the moment he is as desperate as me lol. But I'll just play it by ear. If the CBFM makes things strained then i'll just give it up as a bad job. Like I said though I just want to do whatever possible. Now I've only got one tube I do worry my body isn't like the first time I fell pregnant. I'm sure we all have that worry
x


----------



## zero7

Kimmy - I think I was one of those people that just didn't get on that well with the CBFM. Most people find them really useful as I am sure you will hon. 

I just find that I can tell by what my body is doing whether I am close to ovulation or not so for now I will stick to that method. 

I am just a bit of a worry guts at the mo so I would just worry more when it (CBFM) was mucking me about!!! 

Good luck with it- they are good bits of kit! xx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanx Zero, I hope it helps but like you said there are no guarentees :wacko: I'll let you know how I get on when it arrives :thumbup:

I'm currently CD3 and it is draaaaaaginnnngggg :(
x


----------



## Olivia2

fluffyblue I am in Australia. I am pretty sure Australia is much more accessable and affordable then the UK. No priority is given for people that already have children vs no children its all about if you can afford it and meeting the required guidelines like criminal records checks etc I don't think you even have to prove infertility. Its actually more of a business to make money over non profit. I am going to go private which is about 3 times the amount as public but it cuts the waiting list down dramatically (like years) and it also means a higher success rate and no medical students and registrars playing guinea pig on you. Not sure the conversion rate between the Australian dollar and Uk but I am looking at around $8000-$9000 for a stimulated cycle and my private health insurances refunds part of the cost. They have given us a fairly good likelyhood of success due to our age and previous fetility. Can only hope they are right or even better we don't have top go that way. We always wanted a large family (5-6kids) so as crazy as this is I feel like I am grieving for the lose of my future of fertility. We now just pray for one more and pray that will come and heal some of the pain we have been through in the last 2years.


----------



## puppymom32

KimmyB said:


> Welcome ladies :hugs:
> 
> Amy - I cannot imagine what it must be like to have 2 ectopic pregnancies (I know how much I'm scared of having another) Don't lose hope hun, you are such an inspiration to the ladies on this forum. For all you've been through you are always there to lend a sympathetic ear despite your own problems. You are a lovely lady who should be right at the top of the list for a sticky bean! :hugs:
> 
> Minimin - :hugs: for your miscarriage also hun. What a double blow. But you sound like you've got it all under control and are doing everything in your power to help things, good for you! I'm sure your sticky bean is just around the corner. Fingers crossed for this cycle and :babydust:
> 
> Fluffyblue - You have been through such a lot hun :hugs: It is such an inspiration to see that you've not lost hope, keep it up, it WILL happen it WILL happen! Bless you for going through all that pain. Keep looking forward hun and you know we're here if you need support.
> 
> Cath - So sorry for all you've been through :hugs: this forum is brilliant for support so stick around. Anytime you need to vent we are here with a sympathetic ear (we know what you're going through and so can relate) I hope your levels drop quickly (meant in the nicest possible way) then you can start to try and get back to some kind of normality (if thats possible after everything).
> 
> x


Kimmy,
thanks so much you are awesome too. We will all get our BFP's and get through this journey together.


----------



## puppymom32

fluffyblue said:


> Hi girls thanks for the welcome Kim.
> 
> What are the chances of another ectopic after having one?

Fluffy,
I to have hear the chance after one is very low. But once you have two the chance greatly increased this is why my doctor and I decided to just remove the bad tube for fear it would keep happening. Now I am back to a normal chance of it happening in my good tube.


----------



## clv10

Hi Kimmy & all--

Thanks for starting this thread. My husband and I have been TTC our first since getting married in July 2009. We're both 30. I had a likely chemical pg in August 2009, and then an ectopic--with emergency surgery & the loss of my right tube--the day before Thanksgiving 2009. Doc told us my left tube looks good, and to wait about a month, until my first regular cycle, to start trying again, so we'd been trying again for the first time this January.

And it seems to have possibly worked already--just today I have what looks like a faint positive! (Home test.) I am so scared of having another ectopic, but keeping fingers crossed and reading all the hopeful stories on here. We figure we'll wait and test again in a couple days--AF actually isn't due for 2 more days--before calling the doc and scheduling hcg tests. Does this sound like an OK plan? Any advice, or just good thoughts, appreciated...


----------



## KimmyB

clv10 said:


> Hi Kimmy & all--
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread. My husband and I have been TTC our first since getting married in July 2009. We're both 30. I had a likely chemical pg in August 2009, and then an ectopic--with emergency surgery & the loss of my right tube--the day before Thanksgiving 2009. Doc told us my left tube looks good, and to wait about a month, until my first regular cycle, to start trying again, so we'd been trying again for the first time this January.
> 
> And it seems to have possibly worked already--just today I have what looks like a faint positive! (Home test.) I am so scared of having another ectopic, but keeping fingers crossed and reading all the hopeful stories on here. We figure we'll wait and test again in a couple days--AF actually isn't due for 2 more days--before calling the doc and scheduling hcg tests. Does this sound like an OK plan? Any advice, or just good thoughts, appreciated...

Welcome clv10! So sorry to hear of your ectopic but massive congrats on the new pregnancy!! I can imagine that it is a very exciting yet very scary time for you. I would say you have got the right idea with the plan, retest in a coupla days then get in with the doctor for hcg bloods. It is so important to get those. I am so happy for you and hope this bean found it's way and is super sticky!

keep us updated hun
x


----------



## Josiejo

Hi everyone

I had an ectopic in October last year and lost my left fallopian tube as it had ruptured. I have read several times (including on this thread), that many ladies have suffered an ectopic after the mirena coil. I also had the mirena coil removed in June last year, and was wondering if that was maybe the reason why it happened. 

Anyway, I have recently had my :bfp: so I am absolutely thrilled (as well as nervous that it will happen again in my right tube). I've got a doctors appointment on Wednesday afternoon, so hopefully they'll be able to arrange an early scan appointment for me. (Not that they'll see much until about 7 weeks, but at least they can check that it's not in my tube).

Anyway, good luck to everyone.

Jo xx


----------



## puppymom32

Josie FXXX for you let us know how it goes on Wed.


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Jo! So nice to hear success stories after ectopic, please keep us updated and good luck for your appt!
x


----------



## clv10

Josie, sounds like we are in the exact same boat! Congrats and good luck; keep us updated later this week & I'll do the same. :happydance:

Kimmy, thanks for the support & advice! Keeping my hopes up...


----------



## clv10

Hi all--

Jo, wondering how you are coming along? I had blood drawn on Thursday and my hcg was at 294; now husband & I are on the edge of our seats till the 2nd test tomorrow, then an early ultrasound scheduled for Friday.

I seem to have actual pregnancy symptoms this time around--among other things, bloated like crazy and have to pee constantly :laugh2: --plus no bleeding, whereas with the ectopic I didn't even know I was pregnant in part because I had what I thought were 2 normal periods. So I am cautiously optimistic...


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi havent posted for a while im 4 dpo at the min according to FF ovulated really early but didnt miss the BD opportunity, am scared stiff of another ectopic could even cope with a chemical but not an ectopic !!


----------



## KimmyB

clv10 good luck for your bloods tomorrow! Drop in and let us know how you get on. How far along are you now? I remember my hcg was only 21 at 5 weeks so 294 sounds brilliant!

Fluffyblue I know what you mean about being scared about another ectopic, it really is my biggest fear. Good luck to you for this cycle tho hun :thumbup:


----------



## clv10

Ladies, I agree, another ectopic is the scariest, especially with only one tube left! Thinking good thoughts for all of us.

Kimmy, many thanks! I was 294 at just a little over 4 wks, which as far as I've researched is right exactly "average"--which made me happy but then again it seems like average doesn't mean much, as the range at that point is something like 10-500. More important will be if the blood drawn this morning has gone up to around 1200 (quadrupled from Thurs) like it's supposed to! I should hear tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed...


----------



## KimmyB

clv10 I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## puppymom32

Having another ectopic is so scary. But so rare from everything I have read that is why after it happened twice in the same tube I opted to just have the tube removed. I couldnt go through that pain one more time. 

CLV FXXX for you hunni.


----------



## clv10

Thanks for the support everyone! Hcg went up to 2700, which the nurse said was "great." Still pretty nervous about the ultrasound on Fri, but we're beginning to come around to the idea that we might be successfully pregnant! More soon.


----------



## KimmyB

Eek CLV how brilliant is that! I really have everything crossed for Friday for you hun :happydance:
x


----------



## puppymom32

clv10 said:


> Thanks for the support everyone! Hcg went up to 2700, which the nurse said was "great." Still pretty nervous about the ultrasound on Fri, but we're beginning to come around to the idea that we might be successfully pregnant! More soon.

Yay awesome numbers cant wait to hear how Friday goes.


----------



## clv10

Hope for Team One Tubers!! :happydance:

Sonogram this morning showed everything in the right place--AND the doc saw the corpus luteum on my right side, meaning that's the side the egg came from, even though that's the tube I lost. It traveled over and down the left tube, apparently. Things find a way.

Thinking lots of good thoughts for all of you!


----------



## KimmyB

Oh my god CLV what brilliant news, you have given me so much hope!! Please keep in touch, let us know how your pregnancy is going. When are you due?


----------



## nickyb6969

hi there im new to "ttcal" :flower: i just thought i'd say how i felt i was the only one with the bad luck ......... i had a m/c and an ectopic preg in june last year (09) at the same time....my angles were twins and i actually made it to 8 weeks with the baby alive and growing but in my left tube......i was really poorly after it ruptured so i had to have it removed:cry:...... i did then go on to fall pregnant in the oct 09 and made it to 9 weeks and sadly lost my angle again:cry: i want to try again and have just had the implant out....but ppl are so neg saying that it's all happened because my body cant take it....is this right? i feel i can deal with being pregnant emotionally but scared my body cant.....so mixed up......just thought i'd share my story with u all :hugs:...... :dust: to u all 
nicky xxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: nicky!

so sorry for your losses :hugs: Don't listen to anyone saying your body can't take it, what a load of rubbish! Unfortunately the statistics aren't that good (1 in 4 pregnancies end in miscarriage which I think is shockingly high). Chances are there is nothing atall "wrong" with your body, and I know this won't make you feel better but it's probably a massive load of bad luck. Hopefully next time will be you turn for a healthy, sticky bubs. Keep in touch, we're a friendly bunch and are here to support fellow one tubers x


----------



## nickyb6969

thanks for ur kind words and i know it will happen i just dont want the heartache over again :( fingers crossed for sticky beans :) xxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

nickyb6969 said:


> thanks for ur kind words and i know it will happen i just dont want the heartache over again :( fingers crossed for sticky beans :) xxxxxx

I know what you mean about the heartache hun (although you seem to have had more than your fair share :cry:) We'll keep our fingers crossed for sticky beans all round :flower: x


----------



## nickyb6969

KimmyB said:


> nickyb6969 said:
> 
> 
> thanks for ur kind words and i know it will happen i just dont want the heartache over again :( fingers crossed for sticky beans :) xxxxxx
> 
> I know what you mean about the heartache hun (although you seem to have had more than your fair share :cry:) We'll keep our fingers crossed for sticky beans all round :flower: xClick to expand...

we will do mate....keeping going is the only way.. and yeah a ruff year last year all round! fx 3rd time lucky :) xxxxx
take care xxx


----------



## puppymom32

clv10 said:


> Hope for Team One Tubers!! :happydance:
> 
> Sonogram this morning showed everything in the right place--AND the doc saw the corpus luteum on my right side, meaning that's the side the egg came from, even though that's the tube I lost. It traveled over and down the left tube, apparently. Things find a way.
> 
> Thinking lots of good thoughts for all of you!

Clv that is awesome. Give us so much hope that it can happen each month just like any other person with two tubes.


----------



## clv10

Nicky, like Kimmy says, please don't feel like anything is wrong with you--as we all know that's very easy to do after something like this happens, but it really is almost always dumb luck (...or lack thereof) with ectopics, miscarriages, and a bunch of other things. Please keep your hopes up!

Still can't believe my dumb luck that this one seems to have stuck, so far. I've been doing a lot of knocking on wood! Kimmy, it looks like I'll be due early Oct, but I have a 2nd sonogram scheduled for 2 Fridays from now and am expecting to get more of an "official" due date from the doc then. By then I'll be at 7 1/2 wks and hopefully able to get the heartbeat, fetal pole and all--then this'll seem more real. :winkwink:

Attaching a pic from sonogram 1 (5 wks, 2 days)...
 



Attached Files:







in utero edit.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## clv10

nickyb6969 said:


> KimmyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickyb6969 said:
> 
> 
> thanks for ur kind words and i know it will happen i just dont want the heartache over again :( fingers crossed for sticky beans :) xxxxxx
> 
> I know what you mean about the heartache hun (although you seem to have had more than your fair share :cry:) We'll keep our fingers crossed for sticky beans all round :flower: xClick to expand...
> 
> we will do mate....keeping going is the only way.. and yeah a ruff year last year all round! fx 3rd time lucky :) xxxxx
> take care xxxClick to expand...

And I do think 3rd time's the charm... Had what we're pretty sure was a chemical pg last August, then the ectopic in November, and now #3 is looking good!


----------



## KimmyB

clv thanx for keeping us updated, I get so excited for your posts! Scan pic is fabby! Can't wait to see the next one :wink: Keeping everything crossed for your H&H 9months!

As for me I'm 3dpo and keeping my fingers crossed, hoping some of your babydust has rubbed off on me clv!


----------



## Amos2009

Hi ladies....Can I join in? 2009 was a terrible year for me and DH so I thought 2010 had to be better, but boy am I being proved wrong so far! I am 37 and DH is 43 and we are still trying for our first. I had a MMC at 12 weeks in July, baby died at 8 weeks. My second loss was around 7 weeks in November and the baby just never really developed. Both losses I had a D&C because my body for some reason would not cooperate :( When I got my BFP in January, I was excited but of course very nervous. I had symptoms in the beginning (I found out very early- 3+4) but then those went away except for my sore boobs. I started thinking, here we go, just like my 2nd loss. But my boobs kept getting more sore each day so I was trying my best to be positive. But call it intuition or something, I just knew it was an ectopic pregnancy. My biggest clue was I was not feeling any stretching/pulling/cramping in my uterus like I did with my first pregnancy. I went to the doctor at exactly 5 weeks and she actually did an ultrasound, which I was shocked about, because I knew nothing could really be seen that early. Right then and there she sent me to the ER for them to take my beta levels. I knew then it was not good. They prepped me for surgery and waited on my levels. Well, they were at 9,000 and of course nothing was seen in my uterus. So I was whisked away to surgery where the baby and a chunk of my left tube was removed. I was bleeding so much she just focused on getting the bleeding stopped and me out of surgery. She also found endo and fibroids, but I have not talked to her about how bad it is. Guess I will do that on my follow up checkup this week. I know I am rambling, but it feels so good to be able to share all this with ladies that have actually experienced this. Something crazy I am feeling- it was my left tube that was operated on, but my right side is the one that's painful--so weird. Is that normal???? 

Anyway- thanks everyone for listening! And Clv- thanks for sharing your story- now I will be stalking you!! :)


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Amos, sorry for your losses :hug:

I'm glad you found us - it's always nice to get support from ladies who have been through the same thing. Let us know how your follow up appointment goes. And when you feel ready to try again we'll be here - I know losing a tube throws up a whole load of other fertility worries (well it does for me!) But look at CLV! Ovulated from tubeless side and is pregnant! That story gives us so much hope!

Wrt the pain in your right side I'm unsure...I can't actually remember feeling pain in the opposite side (then again I had a small Caesarean incision coz my tube had ruptured and there was too much blood to remove it through the laparoscopy - so I just felt pain in all different locations - is this the same for you?)


----------



## nickyb6969

thanks ladies :) ur all so kind i wont give up hope and neither should any1 else.....i tube is as good as two :) i fell pregnant really soon after loosing my twins and i think ppl asumed that i "just wanted to get preg again" and that i wasnt really bothered at what iv been through if u know what i mean :glowmad:i WAS bothered i didnt realise and it was a shock when i found out in oct 09 that i was preg again..... but VERY much wanted baby! and they dont seem to realise that we DO want another one to add to our family and its not just trying to prove i CAN get pregnant...if that makes sence.....sorry about the rant ...i only get to let off steam at the OH lol thanks for listening and ur kind comments

clv10 : good on ya gal....i hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months......well done hunni xxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Girls for those who had methotrexate do you think it can affect your fertility for a while, I had mine in November and finally nil HCG on 27th November?


----------



## KimmyB

fluffyblue said:


> Hi Girls for those who had methotrexate do you think it can affect your fertility for a while, I had mine in November and finally nil HCG on 27th November?

Hi fluffyblue, I'm sorry I'm not sure about that. I had methotrexate 8th Oct and HCG finally got to below 8 mid nov. We began trying again 1st January so I guess we'll just have to wait and see if it has affected my fertility - I'm hoping not :wacko:


----------



## babys4beckyx

hey all u lovely ladies hope you dont mind i have just found this website and i had to join feel so low i had an ectopic in sep 2008 and still ttc my right tube was removed and the left has scar tissue so i was told, i am due today for my period which i know is coming :( any tips and advise to get me through the day xxx i am very knew to all this and trying to learn the slang i have no one to talk to so i just have to hope. i have been to my doctor to see if there is anything to help me!! but im only 23 so says there is nothing to worry about and there is pleanty of time.
doesnt make me feel any better though x


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: babys4becky, glad you found us! We know what you're going through and can give you support whenever you need it :hugs:

I'm sorry your doctor wasn't very helpful - surely 17 months of TTC after ectopic is plenty to qualify for some tests or help? sorry I'm no expert on this but I'm sure some of the other girls will come along to advise. Perhaps get a second opinion? I'm also 23 so it seem we have quite a bit in common :flower: I hope AF doesn't turn up and you get your sticky bean, keep in touch x


----------



## babys4beckyx

i was really nervous about posting feel silly keep gettin upset over it all yes thats what i thought its a long time i get so frustrated and i will definately be off to see another doctor feel a little happier i have found this and can open up i know im not the only person in the world going through this xxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

You're not alone. Since my ectopic last Sept/Oct this forum has been a lifeline for me. I don't like to rant to DH (even though he has been amazing through all this) And sometimes it's just nice to speak to other girls who are in the same position. I think going to another doctor sounds like the best idea hun, good luck, I hope you get some answers x


----------



## Amos2009

Kimmy- not sure why the pain on the tube side. Guess I will ask her Thursday. The incision is a lot bigger too, so it's just weird. 
Welcome Becky. Sorry you are a member of the "club" but it is nice to talk/laugh/complain with other people who are going through the same thing. 
How is everybody today?


----------



## fluffyblue

Kim thats my worry its been 3 months and no hint of a BFP ! Lat year I had 3 BFP's in 6 months lol !


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Amos - Im ok ta just waiting for AF to arrive anyday as definately BFP for me this month coming round to the idea now as got my follicle tracking booked for next cycle !! Bit gutted no BFP as we followed the rule book but personally I think the meth shot is still in my system as they did say 3 full months which does take me to 27th Feb !


----------



## Amos2009

fluffyblue said:


> Hi Amos - Im ok ta just waiting for AF to arrive anyday as definately BFP for me this month coming round to the idea now as got my follicle tracking booked for next cycle !! Bit gutted no BFP as we followed the rule book but personally I think the meth shot is still in my system as they did say 3 full months which does take me to 27th Feb !

I know it's so hard to be patient isnt it?? Especially when we are doing everything the right way!!!


----------



## Olivia2

Amos I have only ever had pain on my left side although my ectopic was in my right tube and that was removed. I had pain in my left side and left shoulder for 3weeks before the ectopic was diagnosed (I knew the whole time it was there but no one believed me and said I was never pregnant (the ones that said I was said I was barely pregnant) For me it was intuition (and medical knowledge I guess) as I knew from the moment I got my first BHCG back my pregnancy was ectopic. It was convincing the others it was that was so difficult. So I think the pain in the opposite side is not unheard of but I have been told weird or uncommon.

babys4beckyx at 23 I think after 17months ttc after EP you should be entitled to some investigations. I'll be starting IVF around 9months after my EP but thats because of a load of other problems. I am in Australia and I know things are done differently depending on where you are. Fertility assistance here and investigations seems to be more available here in comparison to other places. I had more surgery 2.5months after my EP surgery to determine the likelyhood of another pregnancy. I would be seeking another opinion.

For those who have concieved again after EP how long did it take? I know everyone is different but now my tube is gone and no pregnancy I can't help but thinking its not going to happen on its own IYKWIM? But I guess alot of that is because of all the other problems on top of been a one tuber :growlmad:

CD 7 for me still bleeding. I've had some sort of bleeding for the past 10days. I need to get the guts to call the Gyno and make an appointment as I am also due for a papsmear. Its hard going to see him again when I am sure he is sick of the sight of me. If I didn't know him from work I wouldn't care but I do. Grrr this is so hard. I have an appointment on the 28th April with a new Gyno and FS about the IVF but thats ages away.


----------



## fluffyblue

Stamps my feet..... WISH AF would hurry up as got loads of help next cycle....


----------



## babys4beckyx

hi everyone thank u for the welcome good news! demanded i see a new doctor today he was great! and have some blood tests when cd21 arrives 2 days late at the minute and i have an appointment with gyno on the 30th march feels like forever away but at least im further than i was yesterday thank u all so much for the encouragement how is everybody today xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

also im thinking of buying a clearblue monitor any advice on this on how to use and prices etc much appreciated x


----------



## fluffyblue

babys4beckyx said:


> also im thinking of buying a clearblue monitor any advice on this on how to use and prices etc much appreciated x

I got one hun and swear by it. Try on Amazon they got some great prices at moment, can give you advice when u get one xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Babys4becky that's great news, glad you plucked up the courage and put your foot down! Hope everything goes well for you! Wrt clearblue fertility monitor - this is my first month using it and am hoping it does the trick! Mine was about £55 from amazon and the sticks were £13 for 20 (you'll either need to use 10 or 20 per month - it varies).

:hi: Olivia! Get calling that gyno, lady! x


----------



## babys4beckyx

dissapointing morning still no period and just took a hpt negative! as usual when is it my turn im sick of hearing of friends family etc just gettin caught so frustrating you know the one oh i was only trying for a month we only had intercourse a couple of times arrrrggghhhh!!! not that im not happy for them i just cant help feeling so fed up :( do you think i could be pregnant though im normally 28 days but today will be day 32 i now have no signs of it arriving wheras the last couple of days ive had cramp and in such a stinky mood sorry to rant :/ xxx


----------



## KimmyB

babys4beckyx said:


> dissapointing morning still no period and just took a hpt negative! as usual when is it my turn im sick of hearing of friends family etc just gettin caught so frustrating you know the one oh i was only trying for a month we only had intercourse a couple of times arrrrggghhhh!!! not that im not happy for them i just cant help feeling so fed up :( do you think i could be pregnant though im normally 28 days but today will be day 32 i now have no signs of it arriving wheras the last couple of days ive had cramp and in such a stinky mood sorry to rant :/ xxx

I know how you feel hun, in the past 2 weeks alone 6 of my friends have announced their pregnancies on facebook! I'm happy for them but just can't help feeling jealouse, I should be 25 weeks pregnant now :cry: Anyway, onwards and upwards!

Wrt your cycle I think it's still a possibility that you're pregnant, maybe you ovulated a bit later? Test again in another coupla days. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
x


----------



## fluffyblue

Got my haemotology appointment through today girls - 9th March so things looking up x


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Fluffy! I got sorta good news today too- I have been referred to a Fertility Specialist on March 10th! They are going to start with a full blood work up! She also told me my endometriosis was not bad at all, so that's not a problem. Besides finding out how much this will cost me, I am kind of excited!


----------



## puppymom32

Amos2009 said:


> Yay Fluffy! I got sorta good news today too- I have been referred to a Fertility Specialist on March 10th! They are going to start with a full blood work up! She also told me my endometriosis was not bad at all, so that's not a problem. Besides finding out how much this will cost me, I am kind of excited!

Yay Amos so glad the endo was mild. Hope they get it all straightened out at the FS.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Amy- how you doing today?


----------



## puppymom32

Amy
I'm good except I am all confused with my body but whats new. Pretty sure I o'd yesterday as my temp shot way up today but I had pain on both sides so have no ideal which side I ovulated on this month. Guess we will see. Pretty happy about our BDing schedule this month usually try every other day approach but this week we Bd Sun Mon skipped tues and twice yesterday gonna try one more time tonight just for good measure. DH leaves for Vegas on Sunday so looking forward to some alone time. 

Do you know what your insurance will and will not cover as far as fertility treatment. Mine sucks and wont cover much. The did cover my Bloods and my tube removal. But had to pay for scans while on clomid and all the meds out of pocket. They also wouldnt cover an HSG. Hope urs is better. You are like me it will take a while but adventually they will straighten out all the things that are wrong with us and get us our BFP. Hope u r feeling better. Did they say anything about ur fibriod?


----------



## KimmyB

Yay for fluffyblue and amos! And Amy you're right, I'm sure they'll straighten out things and you'll get your BFP x


----------



## Amos2009

puppymom32 said:


> Amy
> I'm good except I am all confused with my body but whats new. Pretty sure I o'd yesterday as my temp shot way up today but I had pain on both sides so have no ideal which side I ovulated on this month. Guess we will see. Pretty happy about our BDing schedule this month usually try every other day approach but this week we Bd Sun Mon skipped tues and twice yesterday gonna try one more time tonight just for good measure. DH leaves for Vegas on Sunday so looking forward to some alone time.
> 
> Do you know what your insurance will and will not cover as far as fertility treatment. Mine sucks and wont cover much. The did cover my Bloods and my tube removal. But had to pay for scans while on clomid and all the meds out of pocket. They also wouldnt cover an HSG. Hope urs is better. You are like me it will take a while but adventually they will straighten out all the things that are wrong with us and get us our BFP. Hope u r feeling better. Did they say anything about ur fibriod?

Well, it's good to know you are ovulating right?? Even if it is painful on both sides- that is just crazy!! Ahhh Vegas- wish my hubby could go with yours so I could have some alone time too!! lol

I actually do not have insurance anymore. I got laid off from my job 3 days before I found out I was pregnant this last time :( Perfect timing huh....so I assume we will have to pay out of pocket for whatever we have to do. Sux, but you gotta do what you gotta do!! 

She did not even mention the fibroids today and I dang sure forgot to ask!! I need to make a checklist each time I go to the doc so I wont forget everything I am to ask!!

Now- get off this computer and go get you some :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## clv10

Hi ladies--

:crib: Realize this thread hasn't been updated in a while, but after receiving such wonderful support on here last year I felt I owed it to other scared, TTCing one-tubers to post: I'm now a very happy and grateful first-time mom to a beautiful, spunky, almost-10-month-old! She was born last October at 8 lbs 10 oz, after a record-fast, non-medicated, midwife-attended, two-weeks-late labor. 

I noted in earlier posts that we know she came from my right ovary, even though that's the tube I lost, and she's still a determined, strong, tough little cookie out of the womb! 

Thinking lots of good thoughts for folks still trying.


----------

